# Cody's 15 minutes of fame.



## goldsilverpro (Jan 30, 2018)

https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a19670/refining-gold-from-old-computer-parts/

He has a lot of charisma but he's not a very good refiner.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 31, 2018)

I worry that youtube is going to end up getting the better of him.

A guy he has done a couple cameo's with, king of random (who has been mentioned here a couple times for his furnace design) seems to have bitten off more than he can chew in his quest for countless subscribers..

He (king of random) was just recently arrested and charged with possession of explosive devices, a second degree felony in his state. (Or whatever its called in canadia) ...apparently the cops did not care when he said "its okay, I have a youtube channel" and still took him in,.. 

So i wonder if and how that will have any blowback for cody... Or for any other youtubers that do science and share...


----------



## anachronism (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah. I'd be making sure I was fully licenced before putting youtube videos up there for all to see.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 31, 2018)

Every time I get the bug to make a video to post, I stop and think for a moment and go, nah I don't want anyone to see this.


----------



## speed (Jan 31, 2018)

All my hobbies are a bit dodgey in some respects and they all have the same problem! These youtubers want the views because with that comes the cash, they show all the dodgey stuff you would usually keep quiet on camera to be 'edgy' and get more views. The police and law makers here are only just starting to catch on but when you're making money from doing illegal stuff AND shouting about it surely you have to expect a backlash!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 31, 2018)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I worry that youtube is going to end up getting the better of him.
> 
> A guy he has done a couple cameo's with, king of random (who has been mentioned here a couple times for his furnace design) seems to have bitten off more than he can chew in his quest for countless subscribers..
> 
> ...


For more info of the charges towards king of random, I refeer to Youtube...  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2J-_-llJwM

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Jan 31, 2018)

It's Not Sodium Metabisulfate !


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah, youtube is...well, its something alright..

It should be a platform to share information in a way that removes the distance between teacher and pupil, but, instead it seems to have become a way for idiots to make money by getting 12 year olds to like their content.

I must admit, I was going to put up some refining videos on there at one time, but I decided that I would only be sticking my neck out and asking for problems. That, and, there isn't much at all I could add that the few good GRF members who are youtube providers have yet to cover in their channels. So, I only post up stuff to share with family (like kid's christmas recital), and friends who are interested in the same stuff as me -tearing down electronics, cheap electronic stuff from china, microcontroller programming, and similar. 

I don't think I could ever get any money from youtube or its advertisers though, I swear too much...


----------



## Shark (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't care much for the hyper youtubers that do more flash and show than they explain what they are doing. Almost all the king of random videos can be traced back to another users effort to show their progress in a home project and he makes a high quality video of the same thing with all the hype thrown in. Cody is just as bad with the hype/sensationalism. Doing things that involve risk is fine with me, (within reason) Just stop the yelling-blaring music-chest pounding and get on with it. I wouldn't call either of these guys channels Science.

While I like you tube, there is a lot of crap to wade through just to get one honest fact.
I would like to see a single channel that concentrated on using the equipment involved in the sciences. From beaker choices on up, teach some real stuff, from the ground up.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 31, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Yeah. I'd be making sure I was fully licenced before putting youtube videos up there for all to see.



Exactly...I don't even like posting pictures.

Youtube is great for funny cat videos, but I don't have the patience to watch people refine. Nor do I care to be a youtube star. Now, if I could make my ducks youtube stars, I'd be pretty cool with that....cause they have class, composure and a great personality. Plus, they quack me up.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 31, 2018)

Shark said:


> I would like to see a single channel that concentrated on using the equipment involved in the sciences. From beaker choices on up, teach some real stuff, from the ground up.



We could do this on here Shark. Then again a lot of people are happy to spend their money on other hobbies like a new gun or a shooting jacket whilst still expecting to get the good results from refining without investing properly in basic kit. There's no way people should still be trying to refine in coffee jars or suchlike. Proper glassware is ridiculously cheap now.


----------



## Shark (Jan 31, 2018)

Jon, 

I agree, it could be done on here and would be my preferred choice. Following the advice of known people would be a great way to get started. I can understand using second choice equipment when beginning. But eventually it just isn't enough if you wish to progress with refining. I still use some non standard equipment, and will for a while, until I know how to use some and until I can afford others. 

But I also feel it can't be left up to one person to do it. There are many here who are very capable of doing these type video's or instructions, but very few do it. While I think highly of this forum, many are stuck in the professional mode and forget that some of us are beginners, often with very little or no real background in chemistry/science. And more often than not we are left to find these type answers else where, be it another forum, YouTube or from the local school teacher, (Yes, I have done that). Sometimes it feels like there is only half the information passed on, just enough is given to keep using the "make do" equipment. 

Off the soap box and back into the basement.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 1, 2018)

I think part of the difficulty is generating a list that works for everything.

I started with lab glass, and I can't believe how much my preferences have changed.

Most of all I think people should concentrate on filtration. Proper buchners, vacuum flasks and filter papers. Right now I use the following regularly:

Multiple 1 L filtration flasks with 65 mm buchner

4 L filtration flask with 150 mm buchners

Frankly I feel my filters are too small. I'd rather have a 12" filter on the 4 L and the 6" filter on the 1 L.

Leach containers are 1 L beakers for e scrap, though I think it should be a 4 L heavy-wall. I broke my only 2 L :-(

For secondary refining of sponge and filter paper I use a 250 mL beaker.

Watchglasses to fit everything.

Cheap thermometers...I've got a bunch.

I've got a lot of other glassware, but it doesn't get used much. Lately I've been doing gold cap chips. 

When I'm doing silver digestions I want it in an erlenmeyer. I have closed reactors but haven't started using them. It's easier to seal it up for fume capturing and gives you more reflux surface area.

Right now I need to get my small glassware set up for assays. I haven't decided what will be best there.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 5, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a single channel that concentrated on using the equipment involved in the sciences. From beaker choices on up, teach some real stuff, from the ground up.
> ...




Still a bit lost here. Is this an offer, or was is it just another "poking stick" to see how much can be stirred up?


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2018)

My first gram of gold and my business was launched from a Mason jar on a sand bath! 
Things were funner then!


----------



## anachronism (Feb 5, 2018)

It's a genuine observation Shark, and it's based in fact. 

If you take many of the people who want to get into refining as a hobby, then it should be done like any other hobby i.e. Properly. 

You don't buy a beat up unserviced, or worn out gun to go shooting because it's dangerous to do so. You pay a few bucks more and get a safe one. The same logic applies to the gear you use to refine with. It literally IS just a few bucks more especially with the advent of fleabay and the lowered costs of glass and other items you would need. So what I'm saying is that the same thought process should be applied to this hobby.

There's an adage we use in the UK and I don't know if you use it over there but it goes along the lines of buy cheap buy twice. It goes hand in hand with others like "buy once cry once" and buying the best you can genuinely afford. 

Telling the truth isn't a way to wind people up Shark, and history has proven time and time again that the debates that might initially appear (to some) to be combative or somewhat contentious are the ones that instill both positive change and progress. Ask any guy who just lost his first gramme of gold to a spill or a breakage if he would rather have spent a couple of extra dollars and avoided it and I bet you'll not hear him say no. 8) 8)

I started with dirt cheap second hand lab glass and all kinds of halfway house kit BUT I never skimped on the type of glass and that's because it literally was a few bucks difference to have the right thing. Back in the day that probably wasn't an option but now it is and that's what we should consider.

Jon


----------



## Shark (Feb 6, 2018)

I am thinking, at this point, that you feel I am still using a lot of make do glassware. I still use only a very a little standard glassware these days. Primarily when working on very abrasive materials, even then mainly for recovery. Some time back I posted a quick picture or two of some recent glassware I had just bought. Even further back I posted up some odds and ends glassware I had received as a gift. Sorry, the recent stuff I haven't posted as I felt it wasn't a concern. I still use the hotplate from coffee makers (I am bad to call them coffee pots) a good bit, they are convenient especially when concerned with over heating, and no worry when they die. 

But that isn't even along the lines of my thinking, I was thinking about how to use much of the more advanced stuff. But starting with some good basics, even as simple as when to choose a tall form beaker over a low form, thick wall versus thin... so on and so forth. Having the best is only useful when you know what it is and how to use it. Would the forum, or even an individual member, prefer to teach us from their known methods or leave the beginner to have to look elsewhere? Isn't that often the complaint from the some of the older members when new people come on the forum needing help to fix a mess that someone else led them into? 

As for my guns, I do take pride in taking the least likely looking and making them shoot like a high dollar piece. That "gotta have the best" crowd sure puckers up when they have to pay up. :lol: With that said, I do like a few "top shelf" pieces.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't think "you" do anything like that Shark - I was referring to others. With regards to the gun I was making the differential between an unloved knackered gun over one that's been looked after, not a brand new one over a second hand one.


----------



## niks neims (Feb 6, 2018)

I LOVE Cody`s videos, very entertaining, and he seems like a fun guy 

of course it goes without saying that serious learning should not come from youtube - mostly it is just for inspiration and entertainment...

I know that above sentiment has already been manifested here, but I read somewhere that Cody is a member here, so, Cody, if you are reading this thread:

Thank you for the videos man! I love them, keep em` coming!


----------



## butcher (Feb 7, 2018)

I find Cody's videos interesting, not necessarily how or what I would do or try.


----------



## ARMCO (Feb 7, 2018)

Shark said:


> I don't care much for the hyper youtubers that do more flash and show than they explain what they are doing. Almost all the king of random videos can be traced back to another users effort to show their progress in a home project and he makes a high quality video of the same thing with all the hype thrown in. Cody is just as bad with the hype/sensationalism. Doing things that involve risk is fine with me, (within reason) Just stop the yelling-blaring music-chest pounding and get on with it. I wouldn't call either of these guys channels Science.
> 
> While I like you tube, there is a lot of crap to wade through just to get one honest fact.
> I would like to see a single channel that concentrated on using the equipment involved in the sciences. From beaker choices on up, teach some real stuff, from the ground up.


That sounds terrific. Let us know when you get it going! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMCO (Feb 7, 2018)

First of all, for all the well deserved YouTube bashing it should be noted that Sreetips does an over-the-top excellent YouTube channel that he can be very proud of. And for a couple years before I found this forum I recognized his stuff as a serious cut above the general YouTube channel on the subject. 
I also believe Palladium is Aquilla Refining on YouTube and puts out some excellent videos as well. 
Nobody owes anybody else to teach them, or me, anything. It’s done voluntarily and by choice. And seeking out the best knowledge and example to follow is a choice as well. 
So I just want to thank ALL those who enjoy and choose to share their journey and experience whether it be on this forum or on YouTube. I for one appreciate it very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Feb 7, 2018)

ARMCO said:


> First of all, for all the well deserved YouTube bashing it should be noted that Sreetips does an over-the-top excellent YouTube channel that he can be very proud of. And for a couple years before I found this forum I recognized his stuff as a serious cut above the general YouTube channel on the subject.
> I also believe Palladium is Aquilla Refining on YouTube and puts out some excellent videos as well.
> Nobody owes anybody else to teach them, or me, anything. It’s done voluntarily and by choice. And seeking out the best knowledge and example to follow is a choice as well.
> So I just want to thank ALL those who enjoy and choose to share their journey and experience whether it be on this forum or on YouTube. I for one appreciate it very much
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*Huge* +1 to Sreetips (Kadriver), Geo, and other video producers, yes! My _lunchtime-at-my-desk, Safe-for-work _learning time!!

And I'd be remiss to not give a shoutout and huge thanks to all that contribute here on GRF too! I can be a book or visual learner and there is a lot here to learn.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2018)

Don't forget Ralph = Palladium on the forum = AQUILLA REFINING on youtube
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_videos&search_query=aquillarefining&search_sort=relevance&search_category=0&page=

or, samuel-a on the forum = indeeditdoes on youtube = goldnscrap.com
https://www.youtube.com/user/indeedItdoes
http://www.goldnscrap.com/

or, Jeff = Geo
https://www.youtube.com/user/10464jeff

I'm sure I missed a lot of members with good videos. I rarely watch them and I lose track of them.


----------



## Shark (Feb 7, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see a single channel that concentrated on using the equipment involved in the sciences. From beaker choices on up, teach some real stuff, from the ground up.
> ...



Here is where things went off track as far as my comments. (and this isn't meant to point fingers at Jon, it is meant as an in general statement only) I was confused about that statement, was it an offer or just another statement about how someone could do it. While there are some good channels on youtube, there is a lot that aren't that good. I may not have found the youtube user that teaches those basic's for choosing and proper use of certain items yet, I am still looking. I do spend a lot of time picking apart video's looking at how things are used more than what the video is showing. Example, I learned to fold filter papers from one of Kadriver's videos. Yes, I found some videos that were just for that, but just didn't make it clear enough at the time. 

As for me starting it... if I was capable of it, I would have no need for even bringing it up. Besides who would want to see me learning how to do things on my own? Again, isn't that where many of the forum complaints arise? Often we are left to try it then hear how it should have been done. And again, no one member should be singled out to teach someone anything, collectively makes for a broader range of expertise and experience. For all that, a good part of it wouldn't even need to be in video format, (although many learn better visually), just some collective experience on how and/or when to use specific piece's. When is a burret a better choice, proper use of a separatory funnel (one piece I hope to be using before to long), when is a flask better than a beaker, regular funnel or buchner, a lot of things that are minor to many are big questions to a few of us. With all that comes the question of why spend on high end glassware, when someone doesn't know the right way to use it. Buy it now, then learn or have a strong understanding of how before buying?


----------



## anachronism (Feb 8, 2018)

I like this post Shark. Thanks you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 8, 2018)

If you want to know why laboratory glassware is better than kitchen grade, it's likely not going to be one that is found in a video. It's the resistance that scientific glassware has to thermal shock as well as it's hardness. Mostly it's resistance to thermal shock. I can take a beaker from a hotplate and set it on a cold piece of steel and not have to worry about it cracking. Same as I can have boiling water and drop in an ice cube that rests against the side of the beaker and it won't crack. 

I will say, that with the thermal shock, I am less comfortable using chinese scientific glassware than I am using used name brand. I just run the used stuff through an annealing cycle in the kiln. It's one of the best ways I know of to clean glass with an unknown history.


----------



## Shark (Feb 8, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> If you want to know why laboratory glassware is better than kitchen grade, it's likely not going to be one that is found in a video. It's the resistance that scientific glassware has to thermal shock as well as it's hardness. Mostly it's resistance to thermal shock. I can take a beaker from a hotplate and set it on a cold piece of steel and not have to worry about it cracking. Same as I can have boiling water and drop in an ice cube that rests against the side of the beaker and it won't crack.
> 
> I will say, that with the thermal shock, I am less comfortable using chinese scientific glassware than I am using used name brand. I just run the used stuff through an annealing cycle in the kiln. It's one of the best ways I know of to clean glass with an unknown history.



Believe it or not, I have had coffee pots (the glass kind  ) that are made by Pyrex and made from borosilicate glass. I admit they are older ones and dang hard to find, but they are a few left still hanging around. They are even marked "stove top safe", when the writing isn't worn off. My big plus for using proper glassware, besides the quality of the glass, is that they are marked so you can see how much chemicals you are adding. Unless you are adding it in by cups, coffee pots aren't that great for measuring. Even then some use diffrent cups so they won't measure the same from pot to pot.


----------



## Geo (Feb 9, 2018)

Some youtube videos are very dangerous to repeat. Even though the person making the video can say "don't try this at home", that is just covering their behinds because they know that people are going to try it at home. I am reminded of the original Anarchist Cookbook. Way before youtube, the book had many hacks and chemical experiments in it. It was so controversial that the authorities tried to make it a crime to possess a copy. It was determined that owning the book was not a crime. Doing what was in the book might be a crime depending on what it was and where you were doing it. That book nearly killed me. I used it to make nitric acid. The process was flawed and was very dangerous. It is much like youtube today. Just enough information to be dangerous.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 9, 2018)

Shark said:


> Believe it or not, I have had coffee pots (the glass kind  ) that are made by Pyrex and made from borosilicate glass. I admit they are older ones and dang hard to find, but they are a few left still hanging around. They are even marked "stove top safe", when the writing isn't worn off. My big plus for using proper glassware, besides the quality of the glass, is that they are marked so you can see how much chemicals you are adding. Unless you are adding it in by cups, coffee pots aren't that great for measuring. Even then some use diffrent cups so they won't measure the same from pot to pot.



Yeah, the old stuff is good. I would imagine that the new thinwall coffee carafes are also borosilicate. I sort of expect that my Bunn is.. it at least has a good pouring spout!


----------

